# Adopted 2 males-oops!!



## Mrs. Grundy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. Three days ago I adopted 2 tiny hairless rats. I was told they were both males & that they were 7 weeks old. Later was told they're actually 8-9 Weeks old! These little ones today weigh 52g & 46g!I do have other hairless & realize they're smaller but I couldn't believe it.All that aside, stupid me suddenly noticed when I weighed them again this morning that one had testicles & the other didn't.Now I'm not only concerned about them just continuing to gain some weight each day, I'm facing a possible pregnancy. To top it off, they probably are brother & sister AND being hairless, I don't even know if she'll be one of the ones who can't lactate. Separating them is also going to be traumatic on them because they're both nervous little souls but friendly. They almost cling to each other.its sad


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw, poor babies.  Maybe you could see if your other rats can get along with the newbies (depending on what gender they are). Maybe get another one of the same gender for the other rat if you have enough room? I've never had this issue before so I don't know, but maybe that'll help them not be so terrified and lonely if separated from each other. For the weight gain, maybe you can give them some boiled or scrambled eggs, that might help. I'd just try to fatten them up as much as you can. Anyway, I hope it all works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## Mrs. Grundy (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the caring & yes, I completely forgot about the eggs to try. I'll go & make some now.I'll just wait & see if her belly gets bigger. I'm definitely going to keep the babies if any come or even survive. I'll let the female stay with the girls & separate boys as a group at 5 weeks. I have many huge bird cages & watch the spacing. If she is pregnant should I let her have the babies in a fish tank? I'm just concerned about 1/4" bar spacing for brand new babies? Of course they'd move back to their cage when a little bigger.Can I wait to separate this male from her once I see her belly getting bigger or should I separate them now? I know it sounds silly asking that but please humour me.Thanks again


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd separate now in case she isn't pregnant. How long have you had them? An emergency spay can abort her pregnancy if she's early along, and then can make it so she can live with her friend. 

Incest doesn't terribly affect rats. 

Use a fish tank until the kits open their eyes. 

Were they together prior to this? Rats are able to mate at 5 weeks so. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs. Grundy (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, I believe they grew up together.I guess id better separate them & hope that each doesn't get too stressed.Spaying is out of the question as we have a large home sanctuary with rescue bunnies & guinea pigs with neutering costs for males already, two awaiting neuters. I don't believe any vet I know would spay a 40g rat.Even my vet is miles away as we're in a rural area.thanks all!


----------

